# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Panasonic] Πλένονται αυτά τα φίλτρα ???

## andyferraristi

Παιδιά κλαησπέρα. Άνοιξα να πλύνω τα φίλτρα του κλιματιστικού, αλλά μαζι με τα κλασσικά φίλτρα, στο κλιματιστικό μου υπήρχαν και αυτά:

IMG_20190619_164548.jpg 
Με τη αφή δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το υλικό τους. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει εάν πλένονται, ή εάν καθαρίζονται με αέρα ???
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## SIRAP

ΟΧΙ πρεπει ναναι φίλτρα ενεργου άνθρακα, για τις δυσοσμίες..τσιγάρα, κλπ.. εαν γεμίσουν τ΄αλλάζουμε απο την εταιρεία του κλιματιστικου ή ψάχνουμε απο αλλού..! 

https://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%BB%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1+%CE%  B5%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%85+%CE%B1%CE%B  D%CE%B8%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BA%CE%B1+%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1  +%CE%BA%CE%BB%CE%B9%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9%CF%83%  CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B1

----------

